# Megabus expands in western PA



## Willbridge (Aug 31, 2022)

Megabus expanding services to connect Pittsburgh with 22 other cities



Flixbus had not yet reached Pittsburgh.


----------



## west point (Sep 2, 2022)

I make no forecast but will look 6 moths from now . May 1st.


----------



## Steel City Don (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm not too excited about this, I experienced a greyhound and that wasn't the best so I can't see Megabus being better


----------

